# In honor of... CC



## SharedMemories (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey Everyone, 

WOW I have been gone for too long! I have missed you all, but I have been crazy busy taking pictures and learning more and more. With that being said, ny neice Shy wanted to honor my husband and I by doing a Military type photo shoot,(she is practicing to be a model) she is young (14) and I have permission to post the photos.

My settings ISO 400, F2.8 
I was using only a speedlight for lighting... 
**these were loaded from facebook to flickr then put on here, they look SO Grainy! but they dont look so grainy in real life... 



.facebook_-1586353864.jpg by Shared Memories2011, on Flickr

2.



.facebook_-1728347219.jpg by Shared Memories2011, on Flickr

3.



.facebook_1867658853.jpg by Shared Memories2011, on Flickr


----------



## photo guy (Dec 23, 2011)

Very nice.  I wish more people would honor our troops like your family has done here. Keep up the good work, the photos look very nice.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 23, 2011)

The pictures are well done, and the young lady is very attractive, but I'm afraid I see nothing honourable about draping a country's national flag over your shoulder like a tea-towel, and unless she is a member of Armed Forces, wearing that uniform (especially in that manner) is a violation of US federal law.


----------



## SharedMemories (Dec 23, 2011)

tirediron
I asked for CC on the portraits not a lesson in,  the uniform is a retired style and is no longer used by the Army so it can be used and is not a violation of any law. I served my country for 8 years and those are my uniforms.  
As far as the flag you should do your research... 18-11-204 of the Colorado State Law states 
It's a misdemeanor to publicly "*mutilate, deface, defile, trample upon, burn, cut, or tear" a flag if the intent is to "cast contempt or ridicule"* on it or to "outrage the sensibilities" of those who see or might learn of it. A "flag" is "any flag, ensign, banner, standard, colors, or replica or representation thereof which is an official or commonly recognized symbol" of America or the state. We (she) did nothing to *mutilate, deface, defile, trample upon, burn, cut, or tear" a flag if the intent is to "cast contempt or ridicule" 
*


----------



## SharedMemories (Dec 23, 2011)

Photoguy, Thanks! I appreciate your comments!


----------



## bazooka (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't think he was implying that it was illegal to wear the flag, but it is certainly against US flag etiquette...

USFlag.org: A website dedicated to the Flag of the United States of America - Flag Etiquette

Anyway... I like the set I suppose.  They all look quite orangish on my screen though.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 23, 2011)

SharedMemories said:


> tirediron
> I asked for CC on the portraits not a lesson in,  the uniform is a retired style and is no longer used by the Army so it can be used and is not a violation of any law. I served my country for 8 years and those are my uniforms.
> As far as the flag you should do your research... 18-11-204 of the Colorado State Law states
> It's a misdemeanor to publicly "*mutilate, deface, defile, trample upon, burn, cut, or tear" a flag if the intent is to "cast contempt or ridicule"* on it or to "outrage the sensibilities" of those who see or might learn of it. A "flag" is "any flag, ensign, banner, standard, colors, or replica or representation thereof which is an official or commonly recognized symbol" of America or the state. We (she) did nothing to *mutilate, deface, defile, trample upon, burn, cut, or tear" a flag if the intent is to "cast contempt or ridicule"
> *


Funny, I don't see any exemptions for "retired uniforms" in the statutes.  I also did not say that what was being done with the flag was illegal, just in very, very poor taste.  If you're a serving military member, you should know better!


----------



## SharedMemories (Dec 23, 2011)

I guess it is a matter of opinion... If it offensive to anyone I will take it down, I am trying to grow as a photographer and simply posted to get some other opinons and I have gotten those. Thank you very much


----------



## photo guy (Dec 23, 2011)

Your Welcome. I have relatives who have served our country.  Grandfather served in the Korean War and a cousin just served in Iraq.  Thank You for your service.


----------



## SharedMemories (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks, I am seeing orange too know that it has been pointed out...


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 23, 2011)

SharedMemories said:


> Thanks, I am seeing orange too know that it has been pointed out...



Yes, they are a tad warm on my calibrated monitor.


----------



## Fender5388 (Dec 23, 2011)

i don't see anything offensive here, people need to lighten up if this offends them. 

that being said. i wish they were a little bit brighter, and maybe crop the black background in the first two out.


----------



## rgregory1965 (Dec 23, 2011)

tirediron said:


> SharedMemories said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron
> ...





I am former Marine, can you post the Federal laws about what your speaking about....I would like to read them....If this is really true how do Military surplus stores sell Used and Retired Military uniforms?

I personally dont see anything wrong with the pictures....there tastefull, the model is a family member, now if that 14 yo old girl was in a thong....then I might have issuses with the flag being used.....


----------



## Dillard (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice set...Just a few things..

1) They do appear a bit orange
2) The fingernail polish in 3 in quite distracting
3) Her hair looks pretty blown out in #2


----------



## SharedMemories (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks DIllard! I had a lot of trouble with her hair it is SO blond but she had the red highlights put in, it really made me think and I just couldnt get it.. Anytips?


----------



## Dillard (Dec 23, 2011)

No sir. Haha I am most definitely not the lighting expert around here. I'm sure someone will chime in. Was the flash direct or bounced?


----------



## SharedMemories (Dec 23, 2011)

It was bounced off a wall that was to my left and behind me...


----------



## wvsmphoto (Dec 24, 2011)

First of all I see nothing wrong with the photos the flag an the uniforms are NOT being disrespected this is a C&C not an ethics post I am a combat veteran and think that the photos were tastefully done.

The photos do have an orange tint to them if you have Lightroom 3 it is a very easy fix

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## Ballistics (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm not "offended" but as a vet I can tell you the last image can definitely be offensive to some(maybe even many) who have or are serving, especially since the flag is always carried and presented in a very organized and classy fashion where this image is the opposite of that. Definitely not "tasteful".


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 24, 2011)

Edit: I deleted this post as it was not related directly to photography.


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't really see anything wrong. I mean, your intent was not disrespect, and I think it's the intent that counts. I guess I'm not patriotic enough to become fussy over an issue that doesn't involve me. Or maybe I'm just sensible? Anyways...I like the 3rd photo the best. The lighting is good.I like the 1st one least. With both the girl and the flag tilted, the composition just seems off. Maybe if the flag wasn't parallel with the model?


----------



## Iron Flatline (Dec 27, 2011)

It seems your white balance is a little off, the images look very "warm". A rim light to separate her from the background might have been a nice touch. The image where she is holding her shirt open doesn't really work. It implies a certain sexuality, but it comes off as clumsy. I don't mean that in a mean way, but it just doesn't work the way it was intended.


----------



## JoeyV (Dec 28, 2011)

I also like the 3rd the best. You captured her in a great look/position. The way she is holding the flag shows emotion and love for it if you ask me. Holding something tightly close to your heart gives off a warm feeling from this image. As most have said, it does seem a little orange. Good shots though


----------



## tom_anderson18 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll start my reply with I'm a beginner and have had a camera for a total of 3 days, now I like the pictures and apart from what has been said in regards to the orange tint I don't see a problem with them other than that I like them. As for people sayings its disrespectful then that is your opinion this isn't a place for an ethical debate of what is right and what is wrong, people have there own way of showing appreciation and thanks, if you personally don't like what was done then fair enough but don't start accusing people of what others do. I personally am proud of every single military person in whatever country, branch, job role, currently serving, veterans etc. They all do a brilliant job and do each country proud.


----------



## Ballistics (Dec 28, 2011)

JoeyV said:


> Holding something tightly close to your heart gives off a warm feeling from this image.



For starters, your heart is on the left side of your body, not your right. I see the flag being treated as a piece of laundry, like a towel or something. Or a bag of trash.


----------



## Ballistics (Dec 28, 2011)

tom_anderson18 said:


> As for people sayings its disrespectful then that is your opinion this isn't a place for an ethical debate of what is right and what is wrong



2 things. 

1) You are giving your opinion about others giving their opinion on the picture. You are telling people that they are wrong, for thinking the picture is wrong and then telling people this isn't the place to do that. Seem's a bit contradictory to me. 

2)  If someone has a picture of a confederate flag and a noose with a racial slur written somewhere and people were describing their disgust for the picture, would you still lecture others about how this isn't the place for an ethical debate?


----------



## tom_anderson18 (Dec 28, 2011)

1.) I never said that anyone was wrong, I said that it is someones opinion on whether they think it is right or wrong and that this isn't the place for an ethical debate.

2.) People can say whatever they like if its relevant to the thread, the OP was asking for C&C on the outcome of the images, if someone had done what you said posted a picture of a confederate flag and the noose, sure I may personally believe its inappropriate but I wouldn't start accusing the OP of what I personally believe.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 28, 2011)

I would have to agree with Ballistics... I personally don't care for the shots. 

Number one.. the "bedroom" hair, not something I would associate with a patriotic use of the flag... 

Number two... if she is only 14, she has been watching way too much "bad" TV.... 

Number three... best of the set, but the use of the flag is somewhat offensive... it isn't a scarf, or a fashion accessory....


----------



## Ballistics (Dec 28, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


>



Shocking. Fulfilling your role, I see. And such hypocritical fashion as well.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Gotcha!!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Uh Oh... here we go again!     (Are you two married?)  lol!    (j/k!)


----------



## Ballistics (Dec 28, 2011)

tom_anderson18 said:


> 1.) *I never said that anyone was wrong*, I said that it is someones opinion on whether they think it is right or wrong and that *this isn't the place for an ethical debate.*



See the bold. Telling someone that this isn't the place for an ethical debate is essentially telling them that you think that their approach for ethical debate is wrong. Semantics aside, you are complaining about other people complaining. Like I said, I'm not offended by the picture, but I find it perfectly acceptable that there are people who do find it offensive.  




> 2.) People can say whatever they like if its relevant to the thread, the OP was asking for C&C on the outcome of the images, if someone had done what you said posted a picture of a confederate flag and the noose, sure I may personally believe its inappropriate but I wouldn't start accusing the OP of what I personally believe.



C&C = Comments and Critique. If there is something in the picture that a viewer finds offensive, that usually would fall under the comment aspect. After all, a pictures intent is to invoke emotion or tell a story. The OP has achieved one, just not the emotion she was going for.


----------



## Ballistics (Dec 28, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > GeorgieGirl said:
> ...



I was under the impression that you were an old, mature(lol) lady. Looks like I have an 8 year old on my hands.


----------



## Ballistics (Dec 28, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > GeorgieGirl said:
> ...



Georgiegirl just has a crush on me and she can't seem to shake the feeling.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Here's my two cents....I recall some strong reactions to a poster who I felt was defiling his kid in a vidoe...He disagreed. I recall a poster who was abused for posting a photo of his kill, the guy was murdered and never came back. And here we have a photo of a person in a more complicated setting that mixes Military Uniforms and American Flags. The technaical aspects of the photos are quite strong and positive, the reactions are again, quite personal and negative; and perhaps not entirely objective as to the technical aspects of the photos.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ballistics said:
> ...



I told you last night not to flatter yourself. So... times two.


----------



## Ballistics (Dec 28, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



Sorry, I couldn't understand you during your alcohol fueled babbling.


----------



## tom_anderson18 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> tom_anderson18 said:
> 
> 
> > 1.) *I never said that anyone was wrong*, I said that it is someones opinion on whether they think it is right or wrong and that *this isn't the place for an ethical debate.*
> ...



I agree with you, I personally find the picture fine and understand that people could be offended, I was just trying to put the point out that maybe the OP was after more of a response in the actual picture taking area. I do understand that a picture is to tell a story or invoke emotions, so you are correct in that an ethical debate is related. My apologies.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Ballistics said:
> ...



Don't be an idiot your entire life...those sorts of 'accusations' will prove problematic if you decide for the trifecta.


----------



## mishele (Dec 28, 2011)

You guys are so cute......


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Don't get carried away...I am the cute one. He is certainly not....


----------



## Ballistics (Dec 28, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > GeorgieGirl said:
> ...








Can't take the heat? GTFO of the kitchen georgiegirl.

When you point your finger, 3 point back at you. You have a strong case of hypocrisy.  

Looks like I struck a nerve with the alcohol joke lol.


----------



## mishele (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey we all drink when we are on here!!  I mean don't you guys?! :er:


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That was the trifecta kid....


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

mishele said:


> Hey we all drink when we are on here!!  I mean don't you guys?! :er:



His mother was a drunk...he has issues....


----------



## Ballistics (Dec 28, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> That was the trifecta kid....



Dun Dun Dunnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## Ballistics (Dec 28, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Hey we all drink when we are on here!!  I mean don't you guys?! :er:
> ...



Hahaha. See what I mean? You are a hypocritical dope. 

That's strike 1 GeorgieGirl, 2 more strikes and I'm going to do exactly what I'm complaining about!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

SharedMemories said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> WOW I have been gone for too long! I have missed you all, but I have been crazy busy taking pictures and learning more and more. With that being said, ny neice Shy wanted to honor my husband and I by doing a Military type photo shoot,(she is practicing to be a model) she is young (14) and I have permission to post the photos.
> 
> ...



So...back to the regularly scheduled program....my fav is #3. I don't find the photos objectionable as others do, and you would know as a member of the services what would be inappropriate. If you feel strongly that these are in-bounds then that should be good enough for your conscience, but don't leave because of the dischord.


----------



## JoeyV (Dec 28, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> JoeyV said:
> 
> 
> > Holding something tightly close to your heart gives off a warm feeling from this image.
> ...



For starters, your heart is in the middle of your chest...angled towards the left. For followers, crossed hands across your chest are a symbol of love, no matter how many millimeters away from the center they are. When did laundry become a bad thing? Or a towel?


----------



## Ballistics (Dec 28, 2011)

JoeyV said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > JoeyV said:
> ...



Anatomically? Sure, the heart is closer to the center of the chest.

When talking about symbolism and your hand over your heart?






Before I got out, I was a part of honor guard for veteran funerals. I promise you the flag was never draped over my shoulder.



> When did laundry become a bad thing? Or a towel?


I'm just trying to explain why some may take it offensively. Some people do not look at the flag in such a casual manner. In my command, if the flag touched the ground for any reason, an individual would receive some sort of informal counseling. Everytime the flag was brought out from it's box, it was handled ceremoniously, and I mean every time.


----------



## Boxhousev (Dec 28, 2011)

Honestly I find the pictures highly offensive because she is 14 and clearing attempting to be sexy. Personally this does not honor your husband. I find it uncomfortable and bizarre. Are you a parent? Has her mother seen these what did she have to say? What message are you attempting to send your husband? I don't know but I certainly not finding these patriotic.


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 28, 2011)

OMG, are you all really serious? It's not like she's under dressed or even suggestive. It's not like the flag is being disrespected intentionally. I don't care for the shots but they're certainly not offensive. Jeesh!!


----------



## Boxhousev (Dec 28, 2011)

Perhaps I am over reacting but the first one is quite suggestive if you ask me. Number 3 is the most innocent.
 Really that is not how I would want a child posing for a photo to my husband. Shes a kid have her looking like one with a smile, not a smirk with her running her hands through her hair. It makes no sense. And I am sure she wants to be "pretty" but the photographer should understand when working with minors...teenage minors...you have to walk a line. And I feel the first photo crosses it. I still can't understand what she is trying to convey with that expression. I'm sorry.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybe you identified the subliminal issues with overall personal impressions....


----------



## honoryourlife (Dec 28, 2011)

The 3rd photo looks like a loving embrace, not like its being draped like a tea towel.

I love the photos, well the idea of em. They do look grainy and orangish.

But I like the idea.


----------



## hugadinosaur (Dec 29, 2011)

I think that you set out to do really great pictures, but they just didn't turn out that way. It's just like Tyra Banks always tells her models, (lol) it's not always about being sexy. Some girls just happen to come off that way in pictures, rather they mean to or not. There is a fine line between pretty and sexy, and the middle ground is just hard to find sometimes. I think that's what the problem is here. You guys didn't mean for things to come off as so sensual, but to some other people it's just BAM HEY there's a girl giving me a SEX FACE. For one, she does NOT look 14. She looks much older, she's wearing much more make up than I ever wore when I was that age, (even if I was in a photo shoot), and it is dark make up.  Which isn't necessarily a bad thing, it just makes her appear older and thus more of a sex-object. 

If I were going to photograph a 14 year old girl my first thoughts would have been "cutesy" all the way. A lot less make up, perhaps none at all, maybe some pink nail polish, flowers, et cetera. Perhaps not even wear the uniform, but have a Flag dress instead? Or perhaps had a sun-dress, and wore the uniform over that. Something more cutesy. 

However, I do understand if you were trying to make her appear older and whatever... Today's world is quite frightening in that aspect, and I'm afraid for humanity.


----------



## SharedMemories (Dec 29, 2011)

Just FYI. Her mother loved them. The sexy look that is just shy. Her personality do I like it as her aunt no... Her idea for the pics were modern pin up. We missed the mark no doubt.


----------



## mishele (Dec 29, 2011)

Modern pin up w/ a 14 year old? 
:er:
BTW....I don't find the pictures offensive, but I would of been if you would of hit the mark on your pin ups. lol


----------



## SharedMemories (Dec 29, 2011)

Boxhousev said:
			
		

> Honestly I find the pictures highly offensive because she is 14 and clearing attempting to be sexy. Personally this does not honor your husband. I find it uncomfortable and bizarre. Are you a parent? Has her mother seen these what did she have to say? What message are you attempting to send your husband? I don't know but I certainly not finding these patriotic.



Yes I am a parent and had my intent to do a half naked shoot with my 14 year neice then yes it would be wrong and uncomfortable for others. The pictures were not for my husband.


----------



## ClearBlueDaze (Dec 29, 2011)

Shared, I like number 3 the best given the age of the model. You can interpret the flag on the shoulder in so many creative ways....

I can see it as the weight of the safety of our freedoms lie with those who serve, I can see it as shouldering the defense of our country, I do not see it as a slight at all. The flag is being respected in my opinion. 

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## SharedMemories (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you ClearBlue...


----------



## ClearBlueDaze (Dec 29, 2011)

You're welcome. 

Keep the photos coming.
CBD


----------



## hugadinosaur (Dec 29, 2011)

SharedMemories said:


> Just FYI. Her mother loved them. The sexy look that is just shy. Her personality do I like it as her aunt no... Her idea for the pics were modern pin up. We missed the mark no doubt.



I'm not sure what I said that offended you, lol, but saying things like "JUST FYI" leads me to believe that you are upset. If you don't like the things that people are saying, and everyone on your end liked the pictures, what was the point of posting the pictures anyway? And I don't think that telling us that the idea was "modern pin up" will help your case.


----------



## photog4life (Dec 29, 2011)

according to the constitution even just having falgs that are not full sized (like having one that goes in a stake in the ground) is also disrespectful so i gaurantee at one point everyone has disrespected the flag... so i feel no one has the right to judge.


i am 14 too and even i feel they are too "sexy" which when dealing with the flag is not ok


----------



## vtf (Dec 29, 2011)

I like the third, it seems sincere.
Personal views hinder true photographic critique.


----------



## SharedMemories (Dec 29, 2011)

hugadinosaur said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what I said that offended you, lol, but saying things like "JUST FYI" leads me to believe that you are upset. If you don't like the things that people are saying, and everyone on your end liked the pictures, what was the point of posting the pictures anyway? And I don't think that telling us that the idea was "modern pin up" will help your case.



Wasn't offended not trying to be snarky with the just FYI...


----------



## snowbear (Dec 29, 2011)

photog4life said:


> according to the constitution even just having falgs that are not full sized (like having one that goes in a stake in the ground) is also disrespectful


 Where, in the U.S. Constitution, is this?


----------



## photog4life (Dec 29, 2011)

snowbear said:


> photog4life said:
> 
> 
> > according to the constitution even just having falgs that are not full sized (like having one that goes in a stake in the ground) is also disrespectful
> ...


no clue read it in my us history book... ill look it up after new years when i go back to school... and since this is a photo forum ill take pictures of it to prove it...


----------



## Tee (Dec 29, 2011)

I think image #3 is your best attempt at honoring your husband.  The first two seem off, like in a cheesy pin-up kind of way and given her age it just seems...off.  I'm sincerely not trying to be rude.  I just don't know how else to say it.  You've said before you've been doing portraits for 10 years and you wore the uniform for 8.  I think you should get your creative juices flowing and come up with a more innocent and endearing concept.  Perhaps something on location?  And the use of the flag...I'm not even touching that subject with a ten foot flagpole.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 29, 2011)

Shared Memories... not to be rude... but my girlfriend saw those pics.. and used the word "slutty" concerning #1 and #2. Many of us seem to feel that way, and are dancing around using that strong of an expression. There is a very strong "Come On" look  and attitude (far too advanced for most of the 14 year old's I know) in #1 and #2... I am really surprised you can't see it. Maybe you are just to close to the subject.


----------



## photog4life (Dec 29, 2011)

Tee said:


> I think image #3 is your best attempt at honoring your husband.  The first two seem off, like in a cheesy pin-up kind of way and given her age it just seems...off.  I'm sincerely not trying to be rude.  I just don't know how else to say it.  You've said before you've been doing portraits for 10 years and you wore the uniform for 8.  I think you should get your creative juices flowing and come up with a more innocent and endearing concept.  Perhaps something on location?  And the use of the flag...I'm not even touching that subject with a ten foot flagpole.



i see what you did there


----------



## SharedMemories (Dec 29, 2011)

I appreciate all of your comments and the discussion that these pictures have caused, Maybe I am too close to my neice to think that she was trying to be sexy, or what ever you wanna call it.I know that some of you are offended and for that I am sorry. I have been doing photography for 10 years, but mainly newborns and family. I am still learning this aspect of photography and most of my years in photography were in a studio that set everything for you... So with that being said, please accept my apologies. My family and my neice love the pictures and see nothing wrong with them, we dont see sexy we see Shy. I wonder though if some of the feelings owuld have been different had I not mentioned her age. Anyway Thank you all for the comments. I really do read them and appreciate and understand that everyone can have there own opinions. I have always said I wanted my work to create emotion and well it got emotion just not the right kind.


----------



## Sirashley (Dec 29, 2011)

SharedMemories said:


> I appreciate all of your comments and the discussion that these pictures have caused, Maybe I am too close to my neice to think that she was trying to be sexy, or what ever you wanna call it.I know that some of you are offended and for that I am sorry. I have been doing photography for 10 years, but mainly newborns and family. I am still learning this aspect of photography and most of my years in photography were in a studio that set everything for you... So with that being said, please accept my apologies. My family and my neice love the pictures and see nothing wrong with them, we dont see sexy we see Shy. I wonder though if some of the feelings owuld have been different had I not mentioned her age. Anyway Thank you all for the comments. I really do read them and appreciate and understand that everyone can have there own opinions. I have always said I wanted my work to create emotion and well it got emotion just not the right kind.




Well, I can tell you that I glanced at the photos before reading your description, and didn't realize she was 14 until reading someone else's response. Having said that, I assumed the girl was much older based on the poses. The first one is definitely a more seductive pose. Thumb through a Victoria's Secret catalog, and you'll see numerous girls tossing their hair in that manner, and if anyone here is an expert on Victoria's Secret catalog's its me  The second photo is provocative in the sense that it appears as though the girl is inviting you to look at her chest by opening her shirt. I don't see anything wrong with the third one for what its worth, I think its the best of the set. As far as a technical critique, I think I saw where people mentioned that the lighting was a tad flat. If you are handy with photoshop, you could add a gradient overlay to the images to move the light around and brighten them up alittle, although I don't think the third one needs it. Also, not sure if this was mentioned, but I find the wrinkle in the flag in the first photo that's just above her left hand to be distracting. Again, that's an easy photoshop fix.

Anyway, that's my thoughts on them, and for what its worth, I at least tried to describe why I saw the first two shots as provocative. My opinion doesn't matter though, and neither does anyone else's on here. As long as you, your husband, and everyone else involved are happy, then who cares.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> Shared Memories... not to be rude... but my girlfriend saw those pics.. and used the word "slutty" concerning #1 and #2. Many of us seem to feel that way, and are dancing around using that strong of an expression. There is a very strong "Come On" look  and attitude (far too advanced for most of the 14 year old's I know) in #1 and #2... I am really surprised you can't see it. Maybe you are just to close to the subject.



There are models, and young ones at that, that are paid well to present a certain look. Think Victoria's Secret where some highly successful models have been the same age as this model. I don't really beleive that many think that those young girls posing in bras and panties consider them 'slutty'. In fact, if this girl had less on then she does, there just might have been some hounds posting on this thread making lewd comments or asking to see more.


(posting at same time as guy above...glad to see there are some objective thinkers...)


----------



## JoeyV (Dec 30, 2011)

Some people obviously don't know the meaning of slutty... or are WAY to prude. Most 14 y/o girls I know already have an avid sex life....and the one portrayed herein honestly looks like a "good girl" who hasn't even thought of that yet. So I don't think she is trying to be/being slutty in the least. People are calling any teenager slutty nowadays simply because they're revealing skin...think back to the 70's when short shorts and belly tanks were the "in thing." Were they slutty then or just being young and careless? At the end, she's not being sexy in the least (or I don't find anyways), she is simply holding the uniform flaps and posing as an aspiring model would. With practice, I think she could become a decent model as she is not camera Shy (see what I did there?) and has a certain physical flexibility allowing her to take poses loosely/ not wound up.

I think both you (OP) and Shy should keep going at it, but maybe avoid using the flag and uniform (or at least posting those here) since people are too sensitive and way too patriotic....especially when all you asked for was CC.

Cheers.


----------



## spacefuzz (Dec 30, 2011)

This thread made me lol, thanks


----------



## naptime (Dec 30, 2011)

lots of funny reading in this thread. thanks. i'm crying over here.


as a veteran, i found nothing rude, disrespectful, trashy, slutty, innapropriate, or dishonorable about the pics.

not sure what the problem is?

as a father of a 16 year old daughter ,i don't find these to be slutty pics? not sure where that came from.

if i saw my daughter with pics like this, it would certainly not upset me. and i'm a former ranger and an EXTREMELY over protective dad.



there are some compositional things that could have been done to make them better.

in #1 and #2, i would like it a lot more if the background was ONLY the flag. you got a few spots where there is black next to the flag and below it. kinda ruins it.  it's like i'm seeing behind the wizards curtain. imo if the flag is the background it should be completely. 

#3, is dead on. love it. (except for the distracting yellow polish on the nails.) maybe edit that out to either natural, or a tan to go with the uniform. NOT red or blue to go with the flag though.


----------



## jake337 (Dec 30, 2011)

I've read through this whole thing!!  Wow.  LoL.


So.... If you would have nailed the technical aspects of this shoot, and not stated her age, I doubt anyone would have had much negative to say.  



Possibly, instead of handling the flag, you could do a composite.  Or pay more attention to how you light the flag.

http://brilliantexpressions.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/jcs_23951.jpg

http://media.isaiahbrookshire.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/USA_Flag_Beach_Light.jpg

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-P5_nd7Ew2cY/TbjLpRb_wAI/AAAAAAAAEV0/7ECAf6l3gW4/s1600/Strasburg.JPG


----------



## snowbear (Jan 26, 2012)

photog4life said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > photog4life said:
> ...


Were you able to locate this?  I'm curious.


----------

